# Wanting to buy used bite suit



## Beth Moates (Nov 30, 2007)

Do any of you have one in good shape for sale or know someone that does....... Thanks


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

check workingmalinois.org under equipment for sale...Someone just posted a EuroChien suit for sale.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been seeing this suit on ebay for a couple of years. A new suit for a used suit price. Of course the quality remains to be seen. These guys make leather stuff for horses and it's obvious that the strapping is top notch. Has anyone taken bites in this suit or seen one in person?

http://cgi.ebay.com/DOG-BITE-TRAINI...ptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

There's a used suite on eBay now type in Schutzhund


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Are you looking for a light or heavy suit ??


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> There's a used suite on eBay now type in Schutzhund


Just looked 10 minutes left @ 710.00


----------



## Beth Moates (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll check e-bay out. I need a suit that can handle bites from Police and KNPV dogs. I've never owned one before so some help would be appreciated.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd ask on a few message boards. 
I posted on PSA's board, looking for a training suit or semi-competition with alot of fabric for thigh and crotch biters, plus my height/weight. Got an email from a retired decoy my size, sold me his Belgian (euro joe) suit for $400. I'm happy with the suit, except it's a bit open at the top of the jacket. I keep meaning to add another buckle or something. 
Good luck.

p.s. I also have a Dutch (sportenhonden artikelin, sp?) training jacket I got cheap on ebay which works nicely for Police/KNPV-style bites. Again good luck.

Here ya go:
http://members5.boardhost.com/PSA/msg/1233938435.html


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Beth Moates said:


> I'll check e-bay out. I need a suit that can handle bites from Police and KNPV dogs. I've never owned one before so some help would be appreciated.


You missed it I'm a sleeve guy we only use suite for rare specific lessons. There are many here who can recommend good ones are pricey so make sure you get the rite one.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

I also have a euro joe suit, don't know what model. Very well made and durable. It's pretty maneuverable but could have more padding for some harder biting dogs. I also prefer a suit that covers the hands and goes past the waist.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

How big of a person are you wanting to fit? We often have used suits from our decoys that may want to buy themselfs a new one. Most of our decoys use semi-comp and then they cut more padding out of the legs.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a eurochien suit for sale as well. Its very nice and about 4 years old and still in good condition.
So Jerry what suits do your boys have for sale right now. I am 6ft 6 and 250 ish depending if I ate mcdonalds or subway that week for lunch. Got anything? I also have a few people who are looking for suits.


----------



## Beth Moates (Nov 30, 2007)

I need a suit that will fit someone from 5'5" to 6"0 . I one that I am looking at now, that I was PM's about.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

greg you need to stay away from Micky D's. You too big. My son Jay may be looking for a new one, he's about 6' and about 240. Idon't know but he may.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Beth Moates said:


> I need a suit that will fit someone from 5'5" to 6"0 . I one that I am looking at now, that I was PM's about.


I have a eurosport heavy suit that is about 2 yrs old but never used, it's a large. it's not from the kennel(eurosport) I bought it from dogsportgear.com, they don't carry that brand anymore.

It's a heavy suit, your arms stay up all by themselves lol. If you don't get the one you are looking at you can have this for shipping, from Canada so it might cost a few bucks..I'll try to pm you a picture.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> greg you need to stay away from Micky D's. You too big. My son Jay may be looking for a new one, he's about 6' and about 240. Idon't know but he may.


I used to be too big I have lost over 120 lbs in roughly 18 months


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats stay away from those places.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

The weight loss is the reason for the suit sale its too big.
Gerry send me a pm I have a lady new to the sport who may be interested in that suit.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Im also looking for a suit.
If somone have a Semi traning suit to a guy around 170 cm long 70 Kg "5.5-5,6 154 pounds" ples shoot me a Pm.
thanks.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

There's a demanet on ebay right now.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bite-Suit_W0QQi...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c5188083b


----------

